# Im just curious



## Laura2919

Just courious to know how old we all are?? 

I am 23!! 

x


----------



## teal

I'm 25 xx


----------



## Linz88

21 x


----------



## lou_w34

21 :)

xx


----------



## tinkabells

I'm 25 xxx


----------



## kirst1805

i'm 22.

xx


----------



## Aidedhoney

I am 34................................lol


----------



## jamielou

22 :)


----------



## JoJo16

im 17 :) x


----------



## littlekitten8

I'm 25 x


----------



## sib85

im 24


----------



## scottishgal89

turned 21 yesterday :happydance::)


----------



## 21Rach

22 few days ago old cow lol x


----------



## Laura2919

Happy Birthday to 21rach and scottishgal!!!! Sorry belated birthday!! xx


----------



## expecting09

Ohhh lots of april birthdays. I'm 22 today lol


----------



## scottishgal89

expecting09 said:


> Ohhh lots of april birthdays. I'm 22 today lol

Happy Birthday!!! :cake: xx


----------



## Laura2919

Happy Birthday for yesterday expecting..  xxx


----------



## mummy_ellie09

I'm 24


----------



## HaylsM89

Coming up on 21! :happydance:


----------



## suzanne108

25 x


----------



## lauramarie

im 27!


----------



## DreaminOfBaby

Wow a lot of twenties. I'm 25 but my birthday is the 30th of next month (May) so I'll be 26 soon!


----------



## xJG30

25 :)


----------



## bloodbinds

20


Lots of early 20s it seems!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

21 :)


----------



## surprisebaby

33


----------



## Aidedhoney

surprisebaby said:


> 33


Yah was thinking i was the only one in my 30s lol


----------



## Monkeh

23 :)


----------



## andbabymakes3

30!


----------



## sazzyb1985

I'm 24 :) x


----------



## sweetlullaby

19 coming 20.... feels like 45 though some days! :rofl:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im 18 :)


----------



## 21Rach

aw becy ur lil man is so grown up remember ur posts when u were preg. i should put a pic of mine on here but i dunno how to put pics over there <--------


----------



## Becyboo__x

Your LO is only like a week younger then him :)! i member you all way through pregnancy too :) can member us both like cant wait to have them and then me being 6 days over grr! 

To put piccy on just go on user cp then left side column will say edit avator and you click that and then upload a photo :) xx


----------



## Surreal

23 here, turning 24 May 29th. :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am 23 xx


----------



## Muma22princes

Im 21 :) xxx


----------



## Singl3Daddy

i feel 16


----------



## Laura2919

Singl3daddy I wish I was 16 lol


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I'm 27 today, happy birthday me!! :)


----------



## scottishgal89

happy birthday :cake:


----------



## frankyzw

37......feel very ancient, lol!


----------

